# Yellow jacket hive in soffet



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

I've got a hive of yellow jackets in my soffet. Any recommendations on how to remove them? With winter coming in Michigan I was thinking I could just wait a couple of months and remove them without much resistance.

I have beehives too so I have the protective gear. 

Here's some pics and a video. These guys stay pretty busy, I'm actually surprised at how busy they are today with it being cold and windy.






































[YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-IjlOvxSjo&feature=youtu.be[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

that looks like the corner on my house where the red wasp are. Luckily I got rid of 2 nest by using wasp spray. The nest just happen to be right next to a crack in the soffett where the sections join together.
Unless you can spray the nest I would wait until it gets cool enough that they won't bother you or wait until winter


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

After it gets cold they will all die ,the queen will find some other place to winter ,, queen is the only yellow jacket the live through winner.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom J has it right. After the first frost they will die, the queen how ever will Hibernate some place many times under the bark remaining on a dead Elm or Ash tree here in Michigan.

Seal the area up after you clean out the remaining nest and you should have no more problems.

In the future buy some *Spectracide PRO* wasp and hornet spray, it is a contact killer and will kill them for up to 4 weeks just by using the entrance you sprayed if not washed off.

 Al


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

You won't have to do anything. Winter and the cold weather will kill them.


----------

